# Does black lipstick wash me out?



## Chantelleh97 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, I don't know if I've posted this in the right thread. all I would like is someone's opinion if black lipstick makes me look washed out of doesn't suit me. I'd just like someone's opinion before I wear it out and get all strange looks haha.


----------



## Chantelleh97 (Jan 7, 2016)

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Chantelleh1997/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsuk09lzfv.jpeg.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 7, 2016)

IMO, if you want to wear a black lip out, do it!  And wear it with confidence.


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

It looks good


----------



## Lin1018 (May 11, 2016)

Chantelleh97 said:


> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Chantelleh1997/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsuk09lzfv.jpeg.html



It certainly doesn't make you look washed out IMO it makes you look totally different, you've got the eye makeup right also - I'd go for it.


----------

